# General > Upcoming Events >  Ruahine Hunter's Biathlon May 2014

## Gillie

Last year's Ruahine NZDA Branch Biathlon was a great success. This year we are back to make it better. 

Date for this year's event is Sunday the 18th of May. Safety briefing will be about 9:30am and all competitors must attend this. 

Neckshot is handling most of the details. I will be there to setup and run the event only. There will be limited open entries availible. If you are keen to come along the get in touch with  @Neckshot.

The event is aimed at hunter's so bring along your hunting gear and give it a go. Doesn't matter how fit (or unfit) you are because we weight the scoring such that shooting well is much more important than completing the course in a fast time. You do not even have to run if you don't want to.  :Thumbsup: 

Competitors will need 40 rounds each and targets will be between 20m and ~350m. Anything under a fulkl length magnum calibre is fine if you have something bigger then get in touch with myself and depending on what it is and how hot you have it running I may allow it.

I am sure Neckshot will add a few details on here as well.

Here is a few photos from last year:

----------


## Rushy

That looks to be a great outing.

----------


## Tahr

Yup.
There obviously isn’t an upper age limit. Silly grey haired old farts   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

Age is no barrier the top three all had minimal amounts of hair and what hair was their was grey :Psmiley: .I don't have much to add to what Gillie has said other than it is also setup for spectators to come along and have a look.Also numbers are limited.

----------


## kiwijames

> Age is no barrier the top three all had minimal amounts of hair and what hair was their was grey.I don't have much to add to what Gillie has said other than it is also setup for spectators to come along and have a look.Also numbers are limited.


Count me in Jase and probably Ginga

----------


## Neckshot

> Count me in Jase and probably Ginga


yep  you two are in and who Is this Ginga fulla? hes not high up in the Deertalkers game is he?.no more spots left at this stage.

----------


## Neckshot

> Count me in Jase and probably Ginga


your post count is my birth year so you got lucky :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> your post count is my birth year so you got lucky


Ruined it now. Ginga is a local lurker.

----------


## Neckshot

> Ruined it now. Ginga is a local lurker.


Yea rito all good.

----------


## Dynastar27

looks like fun

----------


## mucko

> Yea rito all good.


How much area you need to run this, might see if farm owner would let me run something like that here in Te Kuiti. let me know if a space comes up bro it would worth the drive to come down if i can pry myself away from the farm

----------


## Gillie

Mucko, If this event goes similar to past events i am sure Neckshot will be abck on here advertiseing more spots availible. 

In terms of space required it depends on what type of shoot you want. There are a few basic requirements we look for with a property:Site access and parking.Terrain suitability for the type of field shoot.Individual shoot location suitability (ground form and stability, particularly if the shooter is required to move with a loaded rifle).Spectator and range officer positioning.Safe backstops for targets.Farm stock and facilities location.Farm access ways with shoot locations and target locations.Target placement and shooting directions compared to farm boundaries.Onsite communications - particularly the effectiveness of emergency communications. 
For a hunters field target shoot you want uneven shoot positions with safe target placement out to about 350m. With a biathlon you want a safe track with multiple shoot positions such that the track is always safe while people are shooting. The farm we use here we use the race and eaitehr side of the race but always away from it. You could make a more difficult course by making the course run up a ridge with targets placed the the gulleys either side of the ridge. There are two major organisational problems associated with a biathlon event - finding a property to host it and finding people willing to help run it on the day. 

A long range shoot obviousl same principles apply but distances are bigger. A 22LR field target shoot same principles but with much shorter distances. I prefer to have some trees or scrub to break up the terrain but as long as it is a little uneven we can make most locations work. All the targets fit in the back of my vehicle. Generally we set a course on a Saturday and run it on the Sunday. After it is finished on the Sunday we pack up the targets and i drive them home.

----------


## mucko

> Mucko, If this event goes similar to past events i am sure Neckshot will be abck on here advertiseing more spots availible. 
> 
> In terms of space required it depends on what type of shoot you want. There are a few basic requirements we look for with a property:Site access and parking.Terrain suitability for the type of field shoot.Individual shoot location suitability (ground form and stability, particularly if the shooter is required to move with a loaded rifle).Spectator and range officer positioning.Safe backstops for targets.Farm stock and facilities location.Farm access ways with shoot locations and target locations.Target placement and shooting directions compared to farm boundaries.Onsite communications - particularly the effectiveness of emergency communications. 
> For a hunters field target shoot you want uneven shoot positions with safe target placement out to about 350m. With a biathlon you want a safe track with multiple shoot positions such that the track is always safe while people are shooting. The farm we use here we use the race and eaitehr side of the race but always away from it. You could make a more difficult course by making the course run up a ridge with targets placed the the gulleys either side of the ridge. There are two major organisational problems associated with a biathlon event - finding a property to host it and finding people willing to help run it on the day. 
> 
> A long range shoot obviousl same principles apply but distances are bigger. A 22LR field target shoot same principles but with much shorter distances. I prefer to have some trees or scrub to break up the terrain but as long as it is a little uneven we can make most locations work. All the targets fit in the back of my vehicle. Generally we set a course on a Saturday and run it on the Sunday. After it is finished on the Sunday we pack up the targets and i drive them home.


Thanks @Gillie We have 400ha rolling to steep with some large basins. 350m shots would be easy with plenty of safe back stops. heaps of parking and safe walking with large pockets of native bush about and some dead flat places. we could even shoot safely up hill and down hill.

----------


## Gillie

Awesome, sounds like you have a great spot then. Get in touch if you are interested in hosting a shoot, my calendar is pretty full but you are not far up the road from me either. I know  @Bagheera would be interested in having a shoot a bit closer to Hamilton.

----------


## Neckshot

> How much area you need to run this, might see if farm owner would let me run something like that here in Te Kuiti. let me know if a space comes up bro it would worth the drive to come down if i can pry myself away from the farm


I have a space for you if you want it @mucko  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> I have a space for you if you want it @mucko


 sweet bro @Neckshot gives me heaps of time to train the wife to feed the cows.

----------


## Shootm

I'd be keen of theres any spots left.

----------


## Bagheera

> Awesome, sounds like you have a great spot then. Get in touch if you are interested in hosting a shoot, my calendar is pretty full but you are not far up the road from me either. I know  @Bagheera would be interested in having a shoot a bit closer to Hamilton.



Sorry I won't be able to make it to the Ruahine event, Necshot and Gillie.

PM sent Mucko.

----------


## Neckshot

@Philipo   @kiwijames   @Shootm   @Ginga   @mucko   @craigc   @Tahr  @kirabilli Just a heads up to pm me any questions in relation to getting to the property ,be there for Gillies safety briefing at 0930.........if you miss it he will not let you Shoot the comp he is chief Range officer and hes the head MF in charge ,  Windwoods farm Top grass Rd Maharahara is the address you can get my Cell via PM if needed or Gillie.You shoot this comp the same way you hunt for example Day bag hunting boots water snaks if you hunt with a bi pod sweet if you carry around a front and rear shooting rest good remember you have to carry it around the whole course all day :Wink: .Any more questions on this are to be fired at   @Gillie .This is a spectator sport aswell so people are welcome to come and have a look but common sense please no dogs and no kids you cant control!!! and stay on the race and keep out of the way of the runners.BBQ and refreshments are supplied after the shoot for competitors and Marshals Its $25 to shoot and you will need 40 rounds, if you havnt zeroed your banger tough shit! not my problem bro.in a week I will have a few more spots available possibly if ive missed anything Gillie will alert me of it.

Jasen

----------


## Neckshot

Also google street view that address to get a pretty good pic aswell.1602 is the rapid number

----------


## Gillie

Sounds good Jasen, 
Malcolm and I were talking about the set up for this event tonight. We'll try and make sure we bring some extra gear to keep the event... "entertaining" for competitors. Going to be a lot of fun  :Thumbsup:

----------


## craigc

Really looking forward to this. Looks like I better get reloading then.   Would .223 be ok?

----------


## Tahr

> Really looking forward to this. Looks like I better get reloading then.   Would .223 be ok?


Its a windy wee spot. Last year the wind blew the milk out of my tea.
Your 308 might be better.

----------


## Shootm

I'm still keen as see you on the 18th.

----------


## Neckshot

> Its a windy wee spot. Last year the wind blew the milk out of my tea.
> Your 308 might be better.


A 6.5 would be even better  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

The rest of you need to take little guns to give me a chance  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> Really looking forward to this. Looks like I better get reloading then.   Would .223 be ok?


Last year in the wind the event was won with a .223... Person using it though knows his stuff when it comes to shooting.

----------


## BRADS

> The rest of you need to take little guns to give me a chance


I'm sure even a blaser is capable of a wind hit at those ranges


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I'm sure even a blaser is capable of a gut shot at those ranges
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the rifle.......the fella at the other end though is pretty rusty (must be all the fucking rain you asked for).

----------


## BRADS

> Nothing wrong with the rifle.......the fella at the other end though is pretty rusty (must be all the fucking rain you asked for).


Pop down for a practice this weekend if you want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

Its a bit early for excuses isn't it @kiwijames  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> Its a bit early for excuses isn't it @kiwijames 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Never too early bro

----------


## Neckshot

There are few spots left for this shoot 18th may.pm if you're interested.

Jase

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Blaser

Here's hoping the weather is kind for us!!!

----------


## Neckshot

expect it not to be and you wont be disapointed :Have A Nice Day: ,look forward to seeing you there.

jasen

----------


## Philipo

Guna be a good fun day, I just got to sort a cannon to use lol, 6mm still has blowin extractor, Shorttrac still has no scope, not allowed to use the Edge so might have to shoot the Mk V with it's soda straw barrel.

How many gongs per section NS or Gillie ?

----------


## Neckshot

> Guna be a good fun day, I just got to sort a cannon to use lol, 6mm still has blowin extractor, Shorttrac still has no scope, not allowed to use the Edge so might have to shoot the Mk V with it's soda straw barrel.
> 
> How many gongs per section NS or Gillie ?


5 shots max

----------


## Gillie

I wouldn't worry about magazine capacity Philipo, you will have to load the rifle at each station anyway. Soda straw barrels cool down pretty quick as well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

50 x 6.5x55 cases prepped. Now need to stuff them with powder and bung a bullet in before next weekend.

----------


## Gillie

yep, i was trying out an "obstacle' in the back yard today. Idea needs some refinement i think.

----------


## kiwijames

> 50 x 6.5x55 cases prepped. Now need to stuff them with powder and bung a bullet in before next weekend.


Beat you to it.

----------


## Neckshot

:Cool:

----------


## Tahr

50 all loaded now. 39 x 50.5 grn N560 & 140Amax, plus 11 & 140 SST.
That was the last of the AMax. SST shoot .5 lower @ 100, and thats the only difference.

Now Ive got one week to get over pleurisy, and to get fit. I hope they dont test for drugs at the shoot.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> 50 all loaded now. 39 x 50.5 grn N560 & 140Amax, plus 11 & 140 SST.
> That was the last of the AMax. SST shoot .5 lower @ 100, and thats the only difference.
> 
> Now Ive got one week to get over pleurisy, and to get fit. I hope they dont test for drugs at the shoot.


Never use two.....that might have to change  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

Hey shooter's could you please try to be here before 0930hrs and get the payment sorted before the safety brief please. @Tahr @craigc @kiwijames @Philipo @Shootm @Blaser @Ginga and anyone else I might have missed.Ross can you pass onto shaka please.
See you guys there bright and early sunday.

Jasen

----------


## kiwijames

> Hey shooter's could you please try to be here before 0930hrs and get the payment sorted before the safety brief please. @Tahr @craigc @kiwijames @Philipo @Shootm @Blaser @Ginga and anyone else I might have missed.Ross can you pass onto shaka please.
> See you guys there bright and early sunday.
> 
> Jasen


You want folding or you can PM me an account to pay into?

----------


## BRADS

> Hey shooter's could you please try to be here before 0930hrs and get the payment sorted before the safety brief please. @Tahr @craigc @kiwijames @Philipo @Shootm @Blaser @Ginga and anyone else I might have missed.Ross can you pass onto shaka please.
> See you guys there bright and early sunday.
> 
> Jasen


What time do you want me there mate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> What time do you want me there mate ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check with. @Gillie but I think its the same time

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

Yep same time of arivals for marshals as well as competitors. Pretty certain we will run through one safety briefing for everyone. Then i will take the competitors up to the start position and Malcolm will get the marshals sorted at their positions. There maybe a little bit of a wait between getting marshals to their positions and getting competitors out onto the course. I expect  @Neckshot will be one of the last competitors so he will probably be setting the marshals on the top course. 

Is Vince competing? His reputation might need some work after Hihitahi  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Yep same time of arivals for marshals as well as competitors. Pretty certain we will run through one safety briefing for everyone. Then i will take the competitors up to the start position and Malcolm will get the marshals sorted at their positions. There maybe a little bit of a wait between getting marshals to their positions and getting competitors out onto the course. I expect  @Neckshot will be one of the last competitors so he will probably be setting the marshals on the top course. 
> 
> Is Vince competing? His reputation might need some work after Hihitahi


Yes he is and I would expect a stronger performance this time.there is going to be some very good shooters at this shoot I would expect it to very close all across the feild on this one.
I will see you and Malcom 0900hrs sat

Jasen 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

@kiwijames on the day is good mate.
see you there.

----------


## Neckshot

Ten day weather shot is looking better than last year at this point.
Dannevirke Weather - NZ Weather Forecast Dannevirke from MetService.com

----------


## BRADS

> Ten day weather shot is looking better than last year at this point.
> Dannevirke Weather - NZ Weather Forecast Dannevirke from MetService.com


It couldn't be more windy than today mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

Anything is possible.the wind last year was in excess of 80kmhr

----------


## Gillie

> Yes he is and I would expect a stronger performance this time.there is going to be some very good shooters at this shoot I would expect it to very close all across the feild on this one.
> Jasen


I wonder if you will still think that after Saturday  :Have A Nice Day:  Shoot location will be similar to last year but i do not expect the shooting to be the same. Particularly if the weather looks better than last year.
As long as the shooting performances are better than Hihitahi i'll be happy though.

----------


## Neckshot

> I wonder if you will still think that after Saturday  Shoot location will be similar to last year but i do not expect the shooting to be the same. Particularly if the weather looks better than last year.
> As long as the shooting performances are better than Hihitahi i'll be happy though.


sounds good to me :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Philipo

As normal, Im very prepared, Haven't loaded up my bombs yet or sighted in my bang stick  :Thumbsup:  

How much is it again ?

----------


## Neckshot

> As normal, Im very prepared, Haven't loaded up my bombs yet or sighted in my bang stick  
> 
> How much is it again ?


Ha ha that's you and you will be there at 0929 won't you  :Grin:  $25 and 40 bombs.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

Bombs? Bang sticks?...what _is this_ that I’m going to?? 

I’m just taking a rifle and some ammo. Hope thats ok?   :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> Anything is possible.the wind last year was in excess of 80kmhr


Every minute West of Napier adds 1% additional likelyhood of rain, 0.1°C colder and 1mph more wind.



Sent from my GT-P5220 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

Weather forecast is looking good....  :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

Looks like it'll be a cracker.

I thought I would be overseas by now and never entered..... shit happens and here I am still in NZ (temporarily).

Any spare spots.... doubtful? I would be keen to even tag along and meet a few faces etc......?
 @Neckshot @Gillie

----------


## Gillie

Neckshot will be able to confirm if there are open spot availible. Last time i talked with him there was room for a couple more competitors.

----------


## Pop Shot

Fingers crossed.

I should be in Thailand right now.....  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I should be in Thailand right now.....


That must be some good shit if you don't know where you are.

----------


## Neckshot

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I should be in Thailand right now.....


Your in @Pop Shot read rest of.thread to get details

Jase

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Philipo

Right Ive loaded up me ammo, so Im half way there  :ORLY:   Will see you at 9:28 Jase ( Plop shot will probably grab a ride with me )

----------


## Neckshot

> Right Ive loaded up me ammo, so Im half way there   Will see you at 9:28 Jase ( Plop shot will probably grab a ride with me )


Awsome bro! see you 0928 :Thumbsup:  will Pop Shot have room for his gear in your wagon??? :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

> Awsome bro! see you 0928 will Pop Shot have room for his gear in your wagon???


Better hope so....  :Wink: 

Started loading up a few bombs today - realised I would need another packet of projectiles not long after. That courier better arrive by the weekend!!!!

----------


## Philipo

> Awsome bro! see you 0928 will Pop Shot have room for his gear in your wagon???


Hahaha yeah I'll clean out the boot abit  :Pacman:

----------


## Neckshot

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...y-2013-a-7681/ @Pop Shot

----------


## Neckshot

There have been a couple of Pull outs due to other commitments so if Anyone would like a try at this Shoot Pm myself or Gillie,
Also spectators are most welcome.

Jasen

----------


## Dundee

Might be a fine time to go hunting  :Grin:

----------


## Pop Shot

I have the N.I forum chrony at present - does anyone want to take it off my hands tomorrow.

I don't think anyone is in line after me.....?

I will chuck it in the car and bring it over regardless.

----------


## Tahr

I've had a good start. Shot a spiker tonight on the way up for the shoot.

----------


## Rushy

> I've had a good start. Shot a spiker tonight on the way up for the shoot.


Brilliant Tahr. That would be the finish for me.

----------


## Neckshot

The weather is cracking for today we're all going to have a good shoot.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> The weather is cracking for today we're all going to have a good shoot.


Good skills Neckshot.

----------


## kiwijames

> The weather is cracking for today we're all going to have a good shoot.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Still cold @BRADS neck of the woods

----------


## Rushy

Shit. Is there frost on the ground?

----------


## Neckshot

> Shit. Is there frost on the ground?


Yes :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Jesus I've been hunting almost at the place Neckers get there ya bugger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yes


Shit and I am still running around in bare feet and shorts. We are shrouded in fog this morning.

----------


## Maca49

You in Taupo Rushy? We are the same white as. Be ok when it burns off!

----------


## Rushy

> You in Taupo Rushy?


No but it is a real pea souper here. The sun is trying hard but hasn't made a dent in it yet.

----------


## Maca49

Suns starting to have a win now'

----------


## Shootm

Big thanks to Gillies and Neckshot and all the others involved in running a bloody good day. Count me in for next year.

----------


## BRADS

> Big thanks to Gillies and Neckshot and all the others involved in running a bloody good day. Count me in for next year.


+1 on that top effort boys and top shooting/running Jase.
Gillies shoots sure are well run, see you next year, Ill bring a chair I think :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> +1 on that top effort boys and top shooting/running Jase.
> Gillies shoots sure are well run, see you next year, Ill bring a chair I think


Better still, bring a rifle 😃

It sure was good fun even for the directionally challenged.

----------


## Blaser

Bloody good day, really enjoyed it.

Definately be there next year.

----------


## Pop Shot

Had an absolute blast today.....damn good fun!

Was good being able to put a few faces to names!

Count me in next year for sure!!!!

----------


## Pop Shot

> Better still, bring a rifle 
> 
> It sure was good fun even for the directionally challenged.


I would have intentionally run the wrong way to win that booby prize!!!!

----------


## craigc

I'm in for next year. I might get a Blaser... The orange stocked ones look good!!!

----------


## Blaser

> I'm in for next year. I might get a Blaser... The orange stocked ones look good!!!


They shoot good too!!!

----------


## Tahr

Great day! Well run and organized. Congratulations on the win Neckshot

Night before on the way up:





Maybe the gongs should be covered with deer skin. Then I might hit the bloody things.

----------


## Dundee

Sounds like a great day guys :Thumbsup:   You should of grabbed the lamb on ya way home Thar.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah as the rest of the boys have said, was a bloody good day & well run event  :Cool:  thanks to Neckshot, Gillie, Malcome & Vince for all the work you guys put in.

Well done on the win Jase & I hope i can give ya a bit more competition next year brother  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Just back from watching the pulse beat the Dimonds.....................if those girls could shoot we all would have been left in there dust and jesus they all have fantastic legs :Thumbsup: .Thanks to all the NZHS guys that came to shoot it was a good representation from this forum around this part of the world And to  @BRADS for driving down to marshall...........and glass for deer during the day :Cool: .And as Usuall Gillie and Malcom run a good challenging shoot for the guys.Every shooter that turned up today were all good buggers look forward to meeting you on the range again or on the hills.

Jasen

----------


## Rushy

Well done Neckshot. Did anyone shoot any video?  Are you going to do a write up?

----------


## Gillie

Was a bloody good weekend, caught up with some mates, met some great people, set a fun course and got to watch a bunch of good buggers challenge themselves completing it. 

Weather was great, fine but with enough wind to make the shooting interesting. We set some obstacles we hadn’t used before. The climbing net worked well – provided support for the shooter but was still challenging. The camouflage net also worked well – certainly from the comments I got back it was enough of a hassle to be challenging for the shooter to deal with – just as we wanted it. 

Congrats to Neckshot on a hard earned win. He didn’t have the highest shooting score but his consistently fast course times got him through on a close win. 17 competitors in all and a few spectators as well. BBQ at the end was great! In fact it disappeared so fast I didn’t manage to get any! Event was well supported with sponsored prizes. Everyone got a prize. 

I’ll post a couple of photos on here once I get them all sorted.

----------


## R93

The winner of the famous Ruahine biathlon purposely went to watch a netball game afterwards?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Tahr

Gillie, what do you think would have been the maximum wind speed up at the top station during this event?
Just having a look at the ballistic tables to guesstimate the drift. I'm thinking 10-15 mph?

Cheers
B

----------


## Gillie

Yes i would say that is a pretty good estimate of the gust speeds - maybe a little higher on a strong gust. Varied depending on when you were up there though - sometimes there was bugger all wind...

----------


## BRADS

> Gillie, what do you think would have been the maximum wind speed up at the top station during this event?
> Just having a look at the ballistic tables to guesstimate the drift. I'm thinking 10-15 mph?
> 
> Cheers
> B


I had my kestrel there Thar, some people had no wind at all, some gusts where up two 20, with all sorts of weird angles across that gully, I forgot the ave.
It didn't seem two affect you :Have A Nice Day: 
Some off the smaller cals where struggling :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

Couple of photos:
Father and son team


Cargo net (standing, kneeling & sitting)


Camouflage net - just to get in the way


Hill to climb on the top course


Some competitors were faster than others


Case capture

----------


## BRADS

Awesome photos Gillie :Cool: 
Pop Shot isn't even touching the ground :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Tahr

That silver fox buggers up the camo effect a bit   :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

I hope to be there next year

----------


## Tahr

> I hope to be there next year


I hope to be _here_ next year.  :Have A Nice Day:  And if I am, I will be there.

----------


## Neckshot

> Couple of photos:
> Father and son team
> 
> 
> Cargo net (standing, kneeling & sitting)
> 
> 
> Camouflage net - just to get in the way
> 
> ...


Nice pics alright @Gillie, that bugger popshot was fit alright :Cool: .I think we should lengthen the course next year to keep the shooter's more spaced out :ORLY: and more camo nets for the camo net navigating chllenged :Psmiley:  and some might need to have flashing lights on the stations to see them :Grin: .Ok that's enough shit stiring from me im starting to sound like @R93.See you next year big boy

----------


## Rushy

Good photos Gillie.

----------


## R93

If I make it, I won't be going to netball with you afterwards ya big Nancy  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## veitnamcam

> If I make it, I won't be going to netball with you afterwards ya big Nancy 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That's where all the girls are R93 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

And if your any good on the bbq the whole team comes round for tea and drinks

----------


## R93

Yeah I got that. But Neckers goes because he likes the game. He was the only male in the Army netball team. 
I don't like women taller than me no matter what they look like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dundee

> That's where all the girls are R93
> 
> And if your any good on the bbq the whole team comes round for tea and drinks
> 
> Attachment 24449


Ya got a hole in ya fish netting VC :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Ya got a hole in ya fish netting VC


I bet he has a tramp stamp above his ass as well  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah I got that. But Neckers goes because he likes the game. He was the only male in the Army netball team. 
> I don't like women taller than me no matter what they look like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you have a head like a netball :Grin: .

----------


## R93

> you have a head like a netball.


That's pretty much a compliment considering the real state of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dundee

And Holstein is a cow not a friggen horse in a bottle VC :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------

